# Tubes for this old Garnet amp



## razorboy (Jun 23, 2015)

It's a Garnet stencil head, 35 watts, model GW100BH. It is acting up, but then, the tubes are older than the internet. The tubes which were in it are: 
Power tubes: 2: MESA 6L6 GC STR 420, (marked:28 MP GRY)
Pre-amptubes: 1: MESA 7025 STR 12AX7; 1: Groove Tube AU7

I have no idea what the _original_ tubes were, but it had a good sound with these tubes.......... but then, maybe it would have a better sound with other tubes. I don't like a very high gain sound, but I like it a bit warm when necessary. I go more-or-less from B. B. King to Santana, to label the desired range.

Anyway, I would appreciate a suggestion as to what would be the best replacements when I have this thing re-tubed. (I don't want to pay $40 per tube.)

Thank you.


----------



## razorboy (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome. 6L6's are the correct power tubes for your amp alright. The schematic I looked at shows two 12AU7's but that 12AX7 in there is just helping your gain.


----------



## razorboy (Jun 23, 2015)

Ah, thank you. So it's been revved up a little. I take it there's no harm in that swap? (I know nothing about tubes.)

Could you please post a link to the schematic? 

Thanks again.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks like your 12AX7 is correct. When I was looking at the schematic before I must have had my head firmly up my ash.


----------



## razorboy (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks very much, Lincoln.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

razorboy said:


> Thanks very much, Lincoln.


You are very welcome sir. Interesting amp. I would have sworn Garnet never used any 6L6's, and I would have been wrong. He was heavy into EL34/6CA7 and 6V6's.

Here's a link to a place I've always had good service from:
https://www.tubesandmore.com/products/vacuum_tubes

And this place always gets good reviews from the guys here. Canadian I believe:
http://www.thetubestore.com/Tubes/6L6-5881-Tube-Types


----------



## razorboy (Jun 23, 2015)

Fortunately, I live about a mile form thetubestore.com.

This is the only tube amp I've owned. What's the difference between the two tube types?

I'd be curious to know why Gillies used a 'different' tube on this model, and when it was made.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi razorboy !
How's your amp acting up ? It could be a problem beside the tubes. Maybe you should bring it to somebody for checkup. Most of the times, just swapping the tubes doesn't help.
These tubes aren't so old. I wouldn't be shy to try 12ax7 in second position as well. I don't like 12au7 in guitar amps at all. (preamp stages)
I see output tube closer to power transformer half way out of socket. Pull it out, squeeze the retainer and put the tube back.
That's cool amp, part of history. Only impedance selector looks as diy LOL. Cheers, Damir


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Lincoln said:


> Here's a link to a place I've always had good service from:
> https://www.tubesandmore.com/products/vacuum_tubes


I apologize for this, how reasonable are their shipping charges ? Thanks.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

razorboy said:


> Fortunately, I live about a mile form thetubestore.com.
> 
> This is the only tube amp I've owned. What's the difference between the two tube types?
> 
> I'd be curious to know why Gillies used a 'different' tube on this model, and when it was made.


At the risk of starting an argument, I'll stick my neck out and say that general consensus is the 6L6 is more of a typical Fender type of sound. The EL34 gives you more of the classic Marshal tone. I tend to think the circuit makes the tone more than the tube type does. I'm no tech, so that's just one man's opinion.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

epis said:


> I apologize for this, how reasonable are their shipping charges ? Thanks.


well, on $60 worth of small odds & ends (jacks, pots, etc) shipping was $11
On $300 + worth of stuff including a large breed transformer, a reverb tank and several tube sets, shipping was $61 (large heavy box)

I always thought it was pretty fair. Not using them as much now that the dollar is so low however.


----------



## razorboy (Jun 23, 2015)

epis said:


> I apologize for this, how reasonable are their shipping charges ? Thanks.


I don't know, since I drive there, but see this: http://www.thetubestore.com/Resources/Customer-Service-Info/Shipping-Options

Choose a few tubes and proceed to checkout. Your shipping charges will show. Then close the tab/page and do not buy. You will know the shipping charges.


----------



## razorboy (Jun 23, 2015)

Lincoln said:


> At the risk of starting an argument, I'll stick my neck out and say that general consensus is the 6L6 is more of a typical Fender type of sound. The EL34 gives you more of the classic Marshal tone. I tend to think the circuit makes the tone more than the tube type does. I'm no tech, so that's just one man's opinion.


Come to think of it, I recall a remark on a guitar forum to that effect, that the 6L6 is "Fenderish."

I am taking it to a technician Monday. He likes TAD tubes, I was leaning toward the (cheaper) Svetlana 6L6GC or JJ 6L6GC. Then again, my current tubes may be OK.

_""I tend to think the circuit makes the tone more than the tube type does."" _That makes sense. I may have to lean on it little bit with tubes in the other direction, if possible. It does have good tone, especially at volume. I could see some rock star micing the thing through a sound system.


----------

